# Antique Motorcycle Parts



## dmk441 (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm still looking for pre 1920 motorcycle parts, early motorcycle troxel or messinger seats, clincher rims/wheels, motors, frames, etc. I do have some early motorcycle parts for trade as well. Email me at dmk441@yahoo.com if you have anything or call (920)627-2163 , thanks again for the help.

Dave


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm looking for the front fender for a 1913 Excelsior Autocycle model 4C as well as the single cylinder exhaust pipe. I have a 1915 front fender and a 1912 copper belt drive gas tank for trade.


----------



## zagar (Aug 3, 2009)

No parts but I have decals


----------



## dmk441 (Oct 23, 2009)

I am still always in the market for the early motorcycle parts, so If anyone has any pre 1920 motorcycle parts in any condition, feel free to drop me a line at dmk441@yahoo.com or call (920)627-2163, Thanks.

Dave
WI


----------



## shoobear (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a 1915 X tank....
Was going to list it on ebay this week.


EDIT : SOLD


----------

